# Happy Gotcha Day Pipper



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

9 years ago today Pipper became a member of my family. Little did I know that day how quickly he would become the center of my universe. I can't even put into words just how much joy and happiness he had brought me. I am so blessed to have him as part of my family.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

💗💗💗


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations on 9 wonderful years together with your precious boy!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Happy gotcha day, sweetie.


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

So sweet. Happy gotcha day!


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Happy gotcha day !


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so happy, Kathy, that Pipper brought you into our inner circle! What a good boy! He really is a little monkey-love! Congrats Pipper on finding such a special family. We love you little buddy!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

HAPPY GOTCHA DAY 🎉💐💕


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Happy Special Precious Day! What a Sweetie pie !!! 💞


----------

